# Looking for IEM with budget of 2000-2300



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, My Klipsch in ear earphones finally gave away after 3 years.  I am now looking for a new in ear earphones for a budget of 2000-2300. My priority over everything else has to be excellent music quality. Not a heavy bass fan. So no Sony earphones pls. Good mids & Highs.Could you please recommend some models?


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm also interested in getting a new IEM at that range and the best option I've found is the new VSonic VSD3. It was available at lendmeurears.com for $50, its no longer in stock but  new VSonic VSD3S is available. Only difference I know of is non detachable cable and price which is $68.

Edit: TPeos Popular is available at amazon.in for ~2000 which, suggested by some, are also good option.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 19, 2016)

bumping thread.pls advice.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 19, 2016)

The KZ ATE seems to be the rage nowadays. 
as per reviews [i have not used it] it seems to have really good sound quality. 

buy from AliExpress. It costs roughly 600INR. 

Cons: Longer shipping time, Warranty Claim issues.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 20, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> The KZ ATE seems to be the rage nowadays.
> as per reviews [i have not used it] it seems to have really good sound quality.
> 
> buy from AliExpress. It costs roughly 600INR.
> ...


Thanks but won't custom be an issue. Heard repeated complaints of harassement while shipping from AliExpress.


----------



## azvnoit (Aug 23, 2016)

If the product is less then $10 worth then you get custom clearance, otherwise you need to submit KYC documents. That is what I was told when buying from lendmeurears. KZ ATE is just under $10 so might not be any problem, otherwise keep checking mail/phone and tracking your package. Even a day late to submit documents would incur warehouse charges which is almost more than the product itself.

Let me know if you are purchasing, regarding the build and sound quality of KZ ATE.

Brainwavz Omega is another option I've been hearing about. But haven't used, though reviews are good.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks but won't custom be an issue. Heard repeated complaints of harassement while shipping from AliExpress.





azvnoit said:


> If the product is less then $10 worth then you get custom clearance, otherwise you need to submit KYC documents. That is what I was told when buying from lendmeurears. KZ ATE is just under $10 so might not be any problem, otherwise keep checking mail/phone and tracking your package. Even a day late to submit documents would incur warehouse charges which is almost more than the product itself.
> 
> Let me know if you are purchasing, regarding the build and sound quality of KZ ATE.
> 
> Brainwavz Omega is another option I've been hearing about. But haven't used, though reviews are good.



if the individual item value is over $10, remember to ask the seller to declare the item price as below $10. you can send an order message while placing the order.
they willingly cooperate and you will have no issues.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2016)

azvnoit said:


> If the product is less then $10 worth then you get custom clearance, otherwise you need to submit KYC documents. That is what I was told when buying from lendmeurears. KZ ATE is just under $10 so might not be any problem, otherwise keep checking mail/phone and tracking your package. Even a day late to submit documents would incur warehouse charges which is almost more than the product itself.
> 
> Let me know if you are purchasing, regarding the build and sound quality of KZ ATE.
> 
> Brainwavz Omega is another option I've been hearing about. But haven't used, though reviews are good.



Hmm i had heard a lot about KZ but seemed expensive. Chinese price seem ridiculously low. Still wondering if its worth all the hassles of shipping a earphone from Aliexpress. Are there any other options like Audio technica, v sonic etc.


----------



## tkin (Aug 23, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hmm i had heard a lot about KZ but seemed expensive. Chinese price seem ridiculously low. Still wondering if its worth all the hassles of shipping a earphone from Aliexpress. Are there any other options like Audio technica, v sonic etc.



Look into Soundmagic, they are awesome.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2016)

tkin said:


> Look into Soundmagic, they are awesome.


hey tkin, any particular model in soundmagic you recommend?
Buy SoundMagic PL30+ In the Ear Isolating Headphones Black Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hmm i had heard a lot about KZ but seemed expensive. Chinese price seem ridiculously low. *Still wondering if its worth all the hassles of shipping a earphone from Aliexpress*. Are there any other options like Audio technica, v sonic etc.



If the headphone you are purchasing for 500 has a Rs 2000 performance?? 
Absolutely. 

And it has full tracking from China till delivery. 
Try tracking this on 17track.net : RB083978335SG
this is a KZ ATE order for my friend.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 24, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> If the headphone you are purchasing for 500 has a Rs 2000 performance??
> Absolutely.
> 
> And it has full tracking from China till delivery.
> ...


I will try out Aliexpress site then since the amount is pretty reasonable anyways. Could you please ask your friend as to which seller he purchased it from? Since the only drawback now is the time it is going to take to deliver and needed a earphone soon, i will be ordering a cheaper earphones till this arrives.
Thanks for the info  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]. 
Also in the tracking link, it says unsucessful delivery attempt in Hinjawadi(Pune??) and then to mumbai airport. Is this having issues with customs or something else here?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 24, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> I will try out Aliexpress site then since the amount is pretty reasonable anyways. Could you please ask your friend as to which seller he purchased it from? Since the only drawback now is the time it is going to take to deliver and needed a earphone soon, i will be ordering a cheaper earphones till this arrives.
> Thanks for the info  [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION].
> Also in the tracking link, it says unsucessful delivery attempt in Hinjawadi(Pune??) and then to mumbai airport. Is this having issues with customs or something else here?



its was showing that tracking info sicne the postman attempted delivery when there was no one at his home. he visited the post office and collected the IEMs today. 
it took 12 days from order to arrival.

- - - Updated - - -

i also heard the IEM for a short while today. in a blind A/B test, it will be very tough to differentiate between the KZ ATE and a really good 3-4K IEM.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 25, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> its was showing that tracking info sicne the postman attempted delivery when there was no one at his home. he visited the post office and collected the IEMs today.
> it took 12 days from order to arrival.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Hmm ok. Do you know which seller he purchased it from? Will order in a day or two.

- - - Updated - - -

There seems to be a KZ ATE-S model too.. Is that an updated model?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 25, 2016)

Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.co


----------



## tkin (Aug 27, 2016)

Ronnie11 said:


> hey tkin, any particular model in soundmagic you recommend?
> Buy SoundMagic PL30+ In the Ear Isolating Headphones Black Gold Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.i


I have used the PL30, E10 and E80. I'd say PL30 has a very amazing soundstage, E10 is also very good, E80 is a bit strong on the highs, might not suit everyone.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 29, 2016)

tkin said:


> I have used the PL30, E10 and E80. I'd say PL30 has a very amazing soundstage, E10 is also very good, E80 is a bit strong on the highs, might not suit everyone.


Thanks tkin


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 2, 2016)

anirbandd said:


> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.co



Ordered KZ ATE from the link, contacted the seller, thanks. Shipped already.will update once i receive.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 17, 2016)

Received the shipment today and it's fantastic. Thanks [MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION]

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2016)

post photos please!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 19, 2016)

Pretty awesome set. It has just raised the bar for in ear earphones. Thanks for the recommendation 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 19, 2016)

congrats!!

but just keep your fingers crossed, coz if it gets broken in anyway, it will be a great hassle for warranty claims.


----------

